

Ask HN: Where to find peer-reviewed articles - blumkvist

What I&#x27;ve found so far is:<p>scholar.google.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doaj.org&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;magportal.com&#x2F;<p>Can you recommend any others, and ideally, tell us what they are good for?
======
ljoshua
Your local library system (or better yet, your university library system if
you're a student) will be a very rich source for peer-reviewed papers. They're
sometimes not the easiest things to navigate and search, but if you sit down
with one of the librarians, they really can show you some great tips for
finding what you want.

Two of the biggest providers that I've used frequently in the past are EBSCO
Host and ProQuest. Both have subscriptions to large and sometimes overlapping
journals. I found EBSCO Host a little easier to use if I wanted to browse an
entire journal over the span of time. ProQuest had more flexible and reliable
search results. Both will allow you to find tons of peer reviewed papers.

Also, if you want to explore who has cited who, and who wrote which papers,
look to ISI Web of Knowledge. It has a cool citations explorer that lets you
visualize citations and authors.

Finally, contact some experts in your field. If looking at peer-reviewed
content, get a hold of a university professor in the field of interest,
because they will be able to tell you which journals are A or B journals, and
which ones to avoid. You'll likely want to target primarily A journals, and
sometimes B journals, but filter out the rest.

~~~
blumkvist
thanks for the reply, however I'm not a US citizen, so don't have access to
the databases you mentioned. I will ask around in libraries around me.
Hopefully, they can point me out to some useful ones.

